# Dog Diaper Rant



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

If you are not going to spay your dog then don't spay your dog. I really couldn't care less as long as you can stop them from breeding if you aren't planning on it.

BUT FOR THE LOVE OF GOD DON'T PUT DOGGY DIAPERS ON YOUR DOG WHEN IT IS IN HEAT BECAUSE YOU CHOSE NOT TO SPAY IT. It is so stressful for the dog I really don't think it is right.. The dog can end up having behavioral problems and end up being though of as stupid, bad etc etc and omg I just hate it. It is so stupid. If you don't spay your dog it is going to go into heat it is as simple as that.. 

I know someone who chose not to spay their dog, uses doggy diapers while it is in heat and when those diapers go on she gets so stressed out, embarrassed, just wants to hide, it is so hard on her and I asked why they didn't just spay her and they said because it was "unnatural." SO IS PUTTING A DIAPER ON A DOG. They are considering giving her away because while she is in heat she doesn't tolerate their children playing with her. I gave them the solution (to spay her) and the pretty much shot it down right away. Oh my god I just cannot fathom why someone would do that

rant over

Sorry if some people on the forum use them , just my personal opinion and I hate them


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

What should people be using then when their dog is in heat? I believe the diapers also prevent a tie for those with multiple dog homes and how do you propose you keep the dog from bleeding in the house?

Just curious other than spaying what are the other options?

(Sidenote: if you have a dog that is uncomfortable with the diaper you could easily desensitize them to it, and you should do this before using it for long periods of time)


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I wouldn't use one on a dog that was obviously uncomfortable wearing it. One of the sleddogs at the kennel I worked at was totally fine with the britches. She wore them while she was in heat, and just around the house since she was mildly incontinent. They certainly can be useful but like I said, if the dog finds it uncomfortable it, don't bother. It's easier than a lot of people think to keep a female in heat clean.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Losech said:


> I wouldn't use one on a dog that was obviously uncomfortable wearing it. One of the sleddogs at the kennel I worked at was totally fine with the britches. She wore them while she was in heat, and just around the house since she was mildly incontinent. They certainly can be useful but like I said, if the dog finds it uncomfortable it, don't bother. It's easier than a lot of people think to keep a female in heat clean.


See this is good to hear. I've actually only been around one dog in heat and she bled all over her bed in her crate but that's all I remember as it was 10 years ago...


----------



## Lia (Dec 15, 2012)

We have one that is spayed and one that isn't. We've never used the dog diapers, but instead I buy little kid undies, put a panty liner in them and cut a hole for the tail. I've never had a problem doing it this way, and they don't seem bothered by it at all. Maybe because it's less bulky than a diaper, plus it looks cuter!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I cant even tell you how many frenchie bitches I've put diapers on. Some of those diapers even had suspenders on them. 

They didn't care in the least bit...


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Kassandra said:


> If you are not going to spay your dog then don't spay your dog. I really couldn't care less as long as you can stop them from breeding if you aren't planning on it.
> 
> BUT FOR THE LOVE OF GOD DON'T PUT DOGGY DIAPERS ON YOUR DOG WHEN IT IS IN HEAT BECAUSE YOU CHOSE NOT TO SPAY IT. It is so stressful for the dog I really don't think it is right.. The dog can end up having behavioral problems and end up being though of as stupid, bad etc etc and omg I just hate it. It is so stupid. If you don't spay your dog it is going to go into heat it is as simple as that..
> 
> ...


With all due respect, this is a total over-reaction. 

I cannot tell you how many people I know who breed pointing dogs and use some sort of "pantie" or "underall" when their females go into heat. And yes, that is plural. I could probably post about a dozen links to pictures with females wearing these garments, none of whom look traumatized in any way/shape/form.

And how you think the "logical" solution to this person's dog needing to be desensitized to wearing these garments is to SPAY it, is beyond me....


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I understand that many people use them, and if they are used properly and the dog is desensitized to them then fine. But these people put the diaper on in the morning, don't take it off at all. The dog pees in it and it is not changed. They take her out once to poop and then on goes that same diaper, only changed in the mornings. She is so scared when she is in them and I personally think it is a sin. What would my recommendation be? To spay your dog if it is not going to be bred. I understand people use them and I guess that's fine but you can at least desensitize your dog to them instead of slapping them on her and letting her hide out of fear for a month. And yes, I know the people you all are talking about probably have done this and I hope most people do, but this person I am talking about in particular has not and then blames the dog for having issues when they go on. I guess I did overreact and I know not every dog is like this but this one is and I was just upset over it. Hormones and such. Sorry everyone


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

It sounds like really that's more of an issue with the person who is doing this, vs the diaper itself.

I would take them on and off the females when they went outside/came back in...so they could...ya know...go to the bathroom LOL.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

I think your rant needs to be directed at the lazy, non-responsible people you are referring to instead of the diaper.
I've had two dogs that needed a diaper while in heat until they were spayed. Both of them thought the diaper was a super good thing. I also would take it off when they went outside and kept a watchful eye on them while they were out taking care of business. When they came in I would call them to me and they would come over, and turn their hind end towards me and stand as still as a statue until I had the clean diaper attached properly. 

It is not that difficult to make sure that the diaper fits correctly so that it is comfortable and still does the job it needs to do, reward the dog for cooperating while you put the diaper on, and change the pad in the diaper at least 6 times a day.
Also it is good to have more than one diaper so they will have one to wear while the soiled or wet one is being washed.

I feel very sorry for your acquaintance's poor doggy.  Until they decide to spay, there is another solution, get off their keester and take care of the dog in a responsible manner.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

What an overreaction. It's easy to get dogs used to things like that. Melon has a belly band because if he gets sedated, he becomes incontinent for the rest of the day/night. He doesn't like it, but should I let him just leak pee all over my house, couch, and bed? 

Also, there are plenty of reasons to not spay besides breeding. There is a lot of research showing that spay/neuter can negatively impact health, especially if done before the dog is fully mature. If my next dog is a female, she won't be spayed until she's at least 2. I never plan on breeding. Should I never use a diaper and just let her bleed all over my stuff? I don't think so.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

July11 said:


> I think your rant needs to be directed at the lazy, non-responsible people you are referring to instead of the diaper.
> I've had two dogs that needed a diaper while in heat until they were spayed. Both of them thought the diaper was a super good thing. I also would take it off when they went outside and kept a watchful eye on them while they were out taking care of business. When they came in I would call them to me and they would come over, and turn their hind end towards me and stand as still as a statue until I had the clean diaper attached properly.
> 
> It is not that difficult to make sure that the diaper fits correctly so that it is comfortable and still does the job it needs to do, reward the dog for cooperating while you put the diaper on, and change the pad in the diaper at least 6 times a day.
> ...


Yes, you are right.. Definitely needs to be directed at the people not the diaper itself. It's just I know too many people that don't use them correctly so I guess I have a bad image of them.

I definitely did overreact and I guess I do understand why people use them and they can be a good thing. I had just came back from their house and of course the poor girl was in heat and I just got so pissed off with them for it and had to direct it somewhere. 

Again, sorry to the people who use them, I honestly didn't mean to offend anyone and now I feel bad that I did


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ah don't worry about it. Everyone overreacts from time to time..

There are many "tools" out there for dogs that when used properly can be a lifesaver and when used improperly can be borderline abuse!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Kassandra I don't think you over reacted in the least. As I read it I did understand you were mad at the people just talking about the diaper. I wonder maybe if these people are so stupid that the dog might be better off being re-homed.

They must not love the dog that much if they are not willing to spay her but give her up instead or am I that nuts. I would rather give the dog up than do something that would stop that what I say to hate, even if it may not be that natural.

This world is just upside down to me.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't think they are bad. I used a six month baby onesie for Tess with a panty liner in it and it worked great! She has a skinny butt and could never fit standard sized dog pants. She didn't love it but she didn't try to get it off or anything. She survived.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Im looking to show Chimera in conformation-spaying/neutering is not allowed, so she will not be spayed untill she is older.
she is jsut getting over her heat cycle, she only wore her "fancy pants" at my bfs sinces hes a nit-pick.
i took them off when she went outside, i took them off when she went to sleep, and i took them off while she ate (as she seemed to distracted by them to eat)
i personally worry about them being to tight around the leg area and rubbing her raw like Cesar getting his underarms rubber raw by his harness.

As far as the diapers go, i really dont see a problem them, leaving htem on 24/7 is just rediculess IMO and so is not washing them daily (i bought Chimera 2 pair so while one is being washed, she can wear the other pair. not keeping them clean is a good way of allowing a female to get pyometra.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Check out the Freedom Harness, Wiggles Wags & Whiskers

The underarm part is lined with velvet.



xchairity_casex said:


> rubbing her raw like Cesar getting his underarms rubber raw by his harness.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you StdPooDad!


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

StdPooDad said:


> Check out the Freedom Harness, Wiggles Wags & Whiskers
> 
> The underarm part is lined with velvet.



There is also the vest harness, which I got today for my pup. I really like the looks of it.


----------

